# Pronúncia de Luxemburgo



## Alentugano

Estrou constantemente a ouvir* Luxemburgo *pronunciado como se estivesse lá um "a" em vez do "e", o que acho um erro. Mas, como até já falam assim na rádio e na televisão, começo a perguntar-me se não serei eu que estou errado. O que acham? Como é que vocês pronunciam a palavra?


----------



## mglenadel

É afetação ou galicismo, o que dá no mesmo, na maioria das vezes  Se ainda por cima falarem o "x" quase com som de "z", pode pegar a cinta. Se engolirem o "go" do final, pegue uma perna de mesa e pode descer o sarrafo!


----------



## Carfer

Ainda não tinha dado pela inovação, que não me admira porque a televisão e a rádio, que cada vez vejo e ouço menos, está cheia de analfabetos.


----------



## Alderamin

Pronuncio a palavra tal como é escrita, com "e" e desconhecia também essa pronúncia com "a".
É verdade o que se diz em relação a certos jornalistas. Pasmo ao ver os erros que se cometem e então as formas de anunciar as notícias, nem se fala.
Há dias atrás, no telejornal de um certo canal da tevelisão portuguesa era anunciada uma notícia de um caso em que alguém matou uma pessoa a tiro e uma criança de 4 anos assistiu ao crime.
A senhora jornalista, de voz anasalada, capaz de irritar até um santo, referindo-se à criança, disse: "A rapariga de 4 anos..."


----------



## Rhetorica

Alderamin said:


> Há dias atrás, no telejornal de um certo canal da tevelisão portuguesa era anunciada uma notícia de um caso em que alguém matou uma pessoa a tiro e uma criança de 4 anos assistiu ao crime.
> A senhora jornalista, de voz anasalada, capaz de irritar até um santo, referindo-se à criança, disse: "A rapariga de 4 anos..."



É o uso de "rapariga" que a/o incomoda?


----------



## Alderamin

Rhetorica said:


> É o uso de "rapariga" que a/o incomoda?



Uma criança, neste caso, uma menina de 4 anos, um profissional da comunicação social estar a referir-se-lhe como "rapariga" não é normal, quanto a mim.
Acho que devia haver algum cuidado no emprego de certas palavras. 
Não se trata de incómodo, talvez eu é que seja anormal.


----------



## Guigo

Aqui, no Brasil, onde o nome "Luxemburgo" é falado com muita constância, graças ao polêmico, porém eficiente, técnico de futebol Vanderlei Luxemburgo, ouço apenas _luchêmburgo/u_ ou _lucheimburgo/u_.


----------



## mykka

Agora que penso nisso, realmente pronuncio "luxãmburgo"... é algo inconsciente


----------



## marta12

Rhetorica said:


> É o uso de "rapariga" que a/o incomoda?



É preciso um ror de paciência para ouvir a maior parte das notícias.  O Carfer é que tem razão.


----------



## Rhetorica

Há muito tempo que não vejo televisão, mas o uso de "rapariga" não me incomoda particularmente, ao contrário de um número cada vez maior de pessoas...


----------



## Alentugano

Creio que a objeção levantada pode ter que ver com o facto de _rapariga/rapaz_ serem termos habitualmente usados para falar de crianças um pouco mais velhas, a não ser que se use _rapariguinha/ita _ou _rapazinho/ito.
_


----------



## Alentugano

Ah, e obrigado por responderem à questão do thread.


----------



## Alderamin

Olá a todos(as)

À marta12: A idade e certas vicissitudes da vida tornam-nos mais pacientes 

Ao Rhetorica: Não é o facto de se ficar incomodado ou não, como tinha dito atrás. Para mim, diria que foi estranho ou anormal ouvir o termo. A segunda parte da sua frase, peço desculpa, mas de facto não consegui entender. 

Ao Alentugano: Deconheço se são esses termos agora adaptados em televisão. "Rapariguinha" ou "rapazinho" seria talvez exagerado, um simples "menina" ou "criança" de 4 anos seria o suficiente, a meu ver.


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Olá a todos(as)
> 
> À marta12: A idade e certas vicissitudes da vida tornam-nos mais pacientes



Que remédio!!!


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Que remédio!!!


----------



## Rhetorica

Alderamin said:


> Ao Rhetorica: Não é o facto de se ficar incomodado ou não, como tinha dito atrás. Para mim, diria que foi estranho ou anormal ouvir o termo. A segunda parte da sua frase, peço desculpa, mas de facto não consegui entender.



Não se tratou de nenhum tipo de exprobração... Quis dizer que tenho reparado, de há uns tempos a esta parte, que há bastantes portugueses a quem a palavra "rapariga" parece cair cada vez pior no ouvido. Não sei se será por influência brasileira (tal como já aconteceu com a palavra _bicha_, na acepção de "fila", que grande parte dos portugueses hoje em dia evita), ou se assisto simplesmente ao natural evoluir da língua - ou os dois


----------



## Alderamin

Rhetorica said:


> Não se tratou de nenhum tipo de exprobração... Quis dizer que tenho reparado, de há uns tempos a esta parte, que há bastantes portugueses a quem a palavra "rapariga" parece cair cada vez pior no ouvido. Não sei se será por influência brasileira (tal como já aconteceu com a palavra _bicha_, na acepção de "fila", que grande parte dos portugueses hoje em dia evita), ou se assisto simplesmente ao natural evoluir da língua - ou os dois



Eu compreendo-o e, nem tomei como isso. Fiquei a pensar que fosse algum tipo de desabafo perante a actualidade e, como se falava em meios de comunicação... 
Posso garantir-lhe, com toda a certeza, que a palavra "rapariga" não tem nada a ver com influência do Brasil. Conheço muito pouco dos termos em português do Brasil e poucas ou nenhumas influências recebo de pt-br. Conheço um ou outro termo, mas sou leiga 
Contacto mais directamente com outras línguas e culturas diferentes, além disso o meio e a educação também nos influenciam muito. 
Estes serão os motivos que mais pesarão em certas palavras que ouço e que não me parecem normais, como foi o caso desta.


----------



## Rhetorica

Alderamin said:


> Posso garantir-lhe, com toda a certeza, que a palavra "rapariga" não tem nada a ver com influência do Brasil. Conheço muito pouco dos termos em português do Brasil e poucas ou nenhumas influências recebo de pt-br. Conheço um ou outro termo, mas sou leiga



Mas olhe que a influência brasileira não toca a cada falante individualmente... Posso garantir-lhe que não é por não contactar directamente com o português do Brasil que não deixa de estar sob a sua influência


----------

